# Manage multiple tivos with one season pass manager and to do list



## careyhammer (Mar 25, 2008)

The tivos are networked together. It would be so much easier to use if the software were smart enough to record conflicting shows on another tivo. Treat multiple tivos on the network the same way it treats dual tuners on the same tivo.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I was thinking about this last night.
Networked Tivos being able to ''read'' each other.

I have season passes set for shows I absolutely don't want to miss, but for everything else, I pick to record off the guide.
This is where the idea comes in. In the past, I have inadvertently sheduled a show to record on both of my Tivos.
If the Tivos could read each others To Do List and I happen to shedule a show on Tivo 1, then Tivo 1 could look at Tivo 2 to see if that show was already scheduled to record.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This would totally rock. I hate trying to set something to record, only to discover it has conflicts...so then go to tivo #2 and hope it works there.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

the often discussed but elusive cooperative scheduling. My guess is we will never see it.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

It's also not as simple as it sounds - you have to contend with copy protection issues. If you record a copy-protected program on Tivo2, then you have to watch it on Tivo2 - no transferring it to Tivo1 where you'd like to watch it because it has the better TV.

And since my cable company has marked every digital channel as copy protected (except for broadcast networks) this is a real issue for me.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Copy protection shouldn't be an issue.

The idea is that Tivos on a network only need to be able to ''read'' each other.

Scenario 1: You're browsing the guide on Tivo #1 and pick a program to record. Tivo #1 then checks other Tivos on the network and can then either schedule the recording or report back with ''Tivo #x is already recording this. Continue?''

Scenario 2: One week there happens to be a 2 hr episode of "Lost". If that creates a season pass conflict, the Tivo recording Lost can check other Tivos on the network to see if they have any tuners free, and if so, can tell that other Tivo to record the conficted show.

I can think of others, but that is the gist of it.

Edit: After re-reading the post above, I now see the copyright protection issue. Yeah, it would suck that you might have to resort to watching a favorite show on an inferior TV. 

But it's _still_ a good idea.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

steve614 said:


> Edit: After re-reading the post above, I now see the copyright protection issue. Yeah, it would suck that you might have to resort to watching a favorite show on an inferior TV.
> 
> But it's _still_ a good idea.


Wouldn't "a favorite show" be higher in the Season Pass Manager? Thus making it less likely to be the one bumped to another TiVo?

I don't see the fact that your 3rd favorite show in a given timeslot might get pushed to another TiVo and, if copy protected, would need to be watched on that other TiVo as a reason to put off implementing this widely and long requested feature.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Cooperative Scheduling + Single To Do List + Single NPL + Streaming MRV (bypassing Copy Protection) = Nirvana

[NG]Owner


----------



## tluxon (Feb 28, 2002)

[NG]Owner;6150786 said:


> Cooperative Scheduling + Single To Do List + Single NPL + Streaming MRV (bypassing Copy Protection) = Nirvana


+1 :up:


----------

